# South Louisiana Retriever Club Trial



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

The Spillway has never looked better.....all new terrain,and cut to a T .....ya'll come get you some ! Up for entry on EE


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Wow...Nice amount of entries ! We look forward to seeing everyone,and hope you have a super time.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Any News?

Aaron*


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Heard that the Open was a split test. You watched the birds, picked up the flyer and then had to run a very tight key hole blind to be invited to do the balance of the marks. Apparently the wind is in their face for the marks but expected to change either later today or tomorrow.


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

The test is a triple with 2 retired, Pick up the flyer, run the land blind and come back to get the 2 retired birds. They are getting close to the end for today and are in the low 20's. Not sure how long they can go with the light. Starting number was 63 with about 85 entered.


----------



## kip (Apr 13, 2004)

Split test with 85 dogs? Really.


----------



## JWC (Feb 25, 2008)

What dog was last to run today


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Open: Gwen's description is correct. They have about 40 dogs to go in the morning. Not sure of the last dog to run today as I was at the Derby. 

Derby: 7 back to the 4th in the morning. 5, 9, 14, 18, 19, 20, 24


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Am was scrapped this morning early and decision was made that it was not difficult enough and the plan is to set up a quad next.

Open is up and running with a lot of difficulty due to strong winds out of the east and changing. Several pick ups or handles. I know that they are now in the low to mid 30's.


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS to Frank Baird and Mike Cicero, winning the Derby with VIPER!!! Viper is now on the Derby list!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Had a text message that 30 were back to the OPEN 3rd. Do not have numbers yet and do not know if it is starting today or tomorrow. Does anyone have this info?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Heard Am has 7 more to run in the morning. Open not sure if they started the 3rd today or not.

Aaron*


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Open: Running poison bird water blind when I passed by. Wind r-l, poison thrown on right hand bank of channel. Dog has to angle into channel on left side of road, take a keyhole through a low spot in a dike at the end of the channel into a wider channel/pond where the scent is blowing across. Dog then has to get on-off left side point, thence to the bird. Very nice blind. 

Am: 7 left to finish quad in morning.

Q: 16 back to third. 1st and 2nd was stand out trip l-m-r flyer with a blind off the backside of the middle station. Left mark had suprise water, middle thrown onto the face of a mound and flyer thrown angled back into the test (but very wide). Started water blind, but scrapped it. Judges decided to hold off and begin anew in the morning. 

Derby: Placements in order 9, 14, 19, 24. RJ 5, jam 20

Tomorrowww ;-) is supposed to be cloudy and overcast with strong winds. Probably rain.


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

JWC said:


> What dog was last to run today


I ran last (#27) Friday NIGHT!!!!!!!!!! at the open.


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

marshallstone said:


> I ran last (#27) Friday NIGHT!!!!!!!!!! at the open.


 Their was 30 dogs back to the water blind. Not sure if they started running the blind this evening........


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Open #'s to waterblind: 1 2 3 6 7 12 13 18 
19 20 23 29 34 39 45 48 50 51 53 54 57 59
63 64 65 70 71 77 78 80 83
Started with dog 1 , me, and they ran 11 yesterday
With 8 pickups. Wind,poison bird and visibility a
Big factor. I was one of the pickups 
As of 10:45am they just finished.Work better
Today wind not as strong.
Twelve to open 4th. Will try to get numbers

AM to water blind 17 dogs: 6 10 15 22 
26 29 30 31 37 41 42 43 49 54 55 56 58
Ignore the bottom about land blind above is correct








Land blind just finishes do not have call backs


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

In open 4th Rorem has 5 back Mark Medford
Has Sugar Bobby Lane has Ali Tim Milligan
Has 3 Charlie Moody 1 and Drew Harris with Rip

Am 4th has 6 back to last:
Mark Medford and Tru
Sylvia McClure Rigby and Gracie
Rick Mock and Nettie
Davis Dautreuil and Buck
Suzan Caire and Tia


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thank you for the updates Sylvia. I appreciate it and wish you the best of luck.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

sketchy text said Milligan 1&3, Moody 2, Rorem Aero 4th.


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Mike is correct on open placements

Am placements: 
1-Tia/ Suzan
2 Tru/ Mark
3Buck/Davis 
4-Gracie/ Sylvia
RJ-Rigby/ Sylvia


Thanks to the SLRC for a wonderful trial.
The judges had tough but fair tests and they
Were fun to run.
Congratulations to everyone!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all ! Open fourth was exciting....They got the placements right on the money !


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to a nice group of AMs. Sylvia can you fill us in on the dogs who placed in the open?


----------



## tabasco (Oct 26, 2005)

Congrats to Suzan and Tia as well as to Sylvia. Don't know about 2nd and 4th but Milligan got 1st with Connie (59) and Boo (2) as well as 3rd and 4th in the Qual. Big congrats to Bobby and Connie on the win and Steve and Boo on the 3rd. Also, congrats to Bob Starfors and Henry on the 3rd in the Qual.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Congrats to Bobby, Shanna and Tim on Connies win. Also Steve.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Tia/Mrs. Suzan & Gracie/Miss Sylvia.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Anything on Qualifying ?


----------



## KNorman (Jan 6, 2003)

Jay Dufour said:


> Anything on Qualifying ?


Kevin Phillips won with Rocco


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Joesph Trahan got second in the Q I believe! Congrats to all! Especially Davis and Buck!! Woo HOO!!!!!

Aaron*


----------



## Warren Flynt (Nov 14, 2007)

congrats to all.


----------



## LukesMom (Sep 8, 2009)

Congrat to Tim Milligan on a great week-end!!

Also, congrats to Farmers Penny & Starford.

Jim & Jan Bunett


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Suzanne,

Way to follow up a National Event with an Am win. She is quite the special girl!! how blessed you are to own such an incredible animal. Congrats.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

LukesMom said:


> Congrat to Tim Milligan on a great week-end!!
> 
> Also, congrats to Farmers Penny & Starford.
> 
> Jim & Jan Bunett


Congrats guys!!!!!


----------



## SteelGirl_1187 (Sep 28, 2005)

Big congrats to Tim on the Open WIN with Connie! What an incredible dog with now TWENTY AA points! Congrats to the Farmers as well - y'all must be proud of that Master Hunter! 

Also congrats to Tim and Steve on Boo's placement, and to Bob Starford and the young and talented Henry as well!

Sounds like it was a fun trial!


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

Congratulations to Tim Milligan on the Open 1st with Connie and the Open 3rd with Boo. Congrats on the Qual placements as well, 3rd and 4th. A big congrats to Bobby and Shanna Farmer regarding Connie, to Steve Penny for Boo, Mr. Starford for Henry, and I believe Mr. Westfal for Sadie. Way to go Team Milligan!

Linas


----------



## coachmo (Apr 23, 2009)

Congrats Tim on the Win!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

jollydog said:


> Mike is correct on open placements
> 
> Am placements:
> 1-Tia/ Suzan
> ...


Must be all the Teal and Spoonies we shot over FC Buck the weekend before!

Congrats too to the best Cajun dancer this side of the Atchafayala, Joe Joe Trahan and the Q second!


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Franco said:


> Must be all the Teal and Spoonies we shot over FC Buck the weekend before!
> 
> Congrats too to the best Cajun dancer this side of the Atchafayala, Joe Joe Trahan and the Q second!


That would be "the" Joe Joe TraHaaaaaan


----------

